# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Nach OP

## mikevienna

Hallo liebes Forum! 
Hatte heute meine OP in der Martiniklinik und es ist alles gut gelaufen...
Allerdings im Aufwachraum dann gleich der Hammer: Es wurde in den Schnellschnitten auch Gleason4 gefunden.....eh wie immer das Upgrade kommt dann mit der Hist......
Bei PSA 12 vor OP muss man ja dann von Metastasen ausgehen......oder?
Das heisst eine Heilung ist ausgeschlossen......das ist der Vollhammer!
Bin am Boden zerstört!

Danke Euch allen für Eure Einschätzung!

LG
Michael

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Michael,

nein, es muß nicht zwangsläufig Metastasen geben...wieviel Gewebe mit Gleason 4 ist denn gefunden worden ? Warte die komplette Histologie ab, bevor du dich jetzt verrückt machst. Frage Deinen Operateur...da wo du bist gibt s genug kompetente Ansprechpartner.

Alles Gute...erhole Dich.

Uwe

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Uwe!

Danke dir für Deine Worte. Leider hat sich alles was ich nicht wollte bisher bewahrheitet........

LG
Michael

----------


## Georg_

Michael,

bei der Operation entnimmt man nicht nur die Prostata sondern auch einige Lymphknoten da dort am häufigsten Metastasen auftreten. Diese Lymphknoten werden auch untersucht und das Ergebnis ist dann im Befund. Gut möglich, dass damit die derzeit vorhandenen Metastasen entfernt wurden. Wenn es welche geben sollte.

Zum Wiederaufbauen: gemäß amerikanischer Krebsstatistik hat man mit Lymphknotenmetastasen eine 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit noch in 15 Jahren zu leben. Länger geht diese Statistik nicht. Aber diese 99% sterben dann natürlich nicht im darauffolgenden Jahr.

Alles Gute

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

@ Michael

Dann wird's jetzt Zeit, die Serie zu durchbrechen....

Ich kann natürlich verstehen, dass Du maximal beunruhigt bist...sprich mit den Ärzten dort darüber, die können eher eine Einschätzung geben.

LG zurück
Uwe

----------


## mikevienna

Dankec Euch fuer die lieben Worte.....Ich dachte halt dass ich die Kurve auf Heilung schaffe.......Aber das muss ich wohl aufgeben.......OK muss ich setzen lassen ....immerhin bin ich erst 42......

----------


## buschreiter

Lieber Michael,

wenn ich dein Profil lese, taucht da in 2014 auch eine akute Prostatitis auf. Möglicherweise trug auch eine Prostatitis zu dem voroperativen PSA-Wert von 12 bei. Es hilft wohl nur das Warten auf den Bericht des Pathologen, so belastend die Zeit bis dahin auch sein mag...

Gruß Achim

----------


## mikevienna

Hy!

Ja ich hatte auch immer wieder eine chronische Pristatitis....Aber das macht da wahrscheinlich nicht viel aus.....wie Ihr alle es eh sagt einfach abwarten.....

LG
Michael

----------


## rolando

Lieber Michael,

eine Entdifferenzierung Gleason 4 bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass es zu einer Metastasierung in die Lymphknoten gekommen ist. Versuche Dich zu beruhigen und warte das Ergebnis der pathologischen Untersuchung ab. Zu viel Aufregung trägt nachgewiesenermaßen nicht zur optimalen  Bewältigung von Krankheiten bei. Das Glas ist mindestens noch halb voll und nicht halb leer. Dir erst mal einen guten Genesungsprozess und die besten Wünsche bzgl. der Histologie.

LG
Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

hi lieber mike,

das schlimmste hast du erst einmal überstanden. nun erhole dich erst einmal wieder.
mach dir nicht so viele sorgen. 
ich hatte auch einen PSA von ca. 11.x und keine metastasen.
mir geht es seit 3,5 jahren mit glasson 7 (4+3) gut!

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## mikevienna

Werde ich machen!Mal schauen was rauskommen wird!!!!!!

Danke Dir!




> Lieber Michael,
> 
> eine Entdifferenzierung Gleason 4 bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass es zu einer Metastasierung in die Lymphknoten gekommen ist. Versuche Dich zu beruhigen und warte das Ergebnis der pathologischen Untersuchung ab. Zu viel Aufregung trägt nachgewiesenermaßen nicht zur optimalen  Bewältigung von Krankheiten bei. Das Glas ist mindestens noch halb voll und nicht halb leer. Dir erst mal einen guten Genesungsprozess und die besten Wünsche bzgl. der Histologie.
> 
> LG
> Roland

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Hartmut!

Auf ein ähnlich positiv Ergebnis hoffe ich auch!

LG
Michael

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Michael,
versuch mal 2 Gänge zurückzuschalten, Gleason 4 und da kennst du noch nicht einmal den Anteil und wo der gefunden wurde (Prostata und/oder Lymphknoten) ist nun wahrlich noch nicht die Definition nicht mehr heilbar sondern ab jetzt palliativ. Du hast dort mit Prof. Sauter einen der besten Pathologen und dein behandelnder Arzt ist auch ausreichend qualifiziert für solche Gespräche, daher warte das Ergebnis ab, wird nicht so lange dauern und darauf aufbauend ist sicher detailliert was zu sagen.

----------


## mikevienna

Lieber Günther!

Es wurde G4 im Moment nur beim Schnellschnitt in der Prostata gefunden. Was mir Sorgen macht ist die extreme PSA Verdoppelung von nur 2 Monaten  mit dem hohen Gleason. Aber es stimmt schon ich warte jetzt auf das Gespräch mit den Spezialisten.

Leider sind in den letzten 1,5 Jahren alle schlimmen Befürchtungen eingetroffen.........

Danke und ich gebe Euch Bescheid

LG
Michael

----------


## Hartmut S

> Was mir Sorgen macht ist die extreme PSA Verdoppelung von nur 2 Monaten


und das, lieber michael, wird nun  neu berechnet.

keine angst, oder andere blöde befürchtungen,  es wird schon!

irgendwie blöd . . .
wenn ich micha, michel, michael micael schreiben will. kommt am ende immer camel raus   :L&auml;cheln: 

nun sei mal wieder lustig. ich bin es auch!
ein 4rer ist nicht so schlimm. auch nicht mit 40 plus.

gruss
vom seebär

----------


## mikevienna

Jetzt hast Du mir ein Schmunzeln entlockt.....Danke Dir !!!!!

----------


## ManniB

Mach dir jetzt keinen Kopf, ich denke: Einfach ruhen und entspannen!

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo michael,

wie geht's dir heute?
als ich damals im krankenhaus lag, ging für mich die welt unter.
es war das erste mal, dass ich auf station bleiben musste.
ich hatte gedacht, die hätten mir die eier amputiert, solche schmerzen hatte ich.
später war alles gut,- nein alles sehr gut!
nur der darm spielte noch einige zeit verrückt.

hast du schon den bericht?

gruss
hartmut

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Hartmut und alle anderen!

Heute gehts eh schon...hab halt noch immer meine Tage....die meinen das wäre OK so... .also warten bis das wieder Urin wird......
Heute habe ich erfahren dass der gleason 4 Anteil nur sehr gering war im Scnellschnitt......also das lässt hoffen auf geringen Anteil in der Histo!

Liebe Grüsse

Michael

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Michael,
hab ich einige Zeilen vorher gesagt, warte mal Details ab auf Schnellschnitt ohne Details in Panik auszubrechen bringt nichts einfach in Ruhe das Endergebnis abwarten

----------


## mikevienna

Liebe Freunde!

Heute kam der Katheder raus und ich bin im Moment leider vollkommen inkontinent........Da muß Mann die Moral hochhalten.....mal schauen wies die nächsten Tage wird....angeblich bessert es sich sehr schnell...Na hoffen wir's......

LG
Michael

----------


## mikevienna

Zweiter Tag nach OP....unverändert kann Harn 0% halten....max 4 Sekunden dann rinnt es....

Bin sehr verzweifelt!

Liebe Gruesse
Michael

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Michael,

schlechter Zeitpunkt für meine Frage, ich weiß: Hast Du vor der OP Kontinenztraining gemacht? Das ist natürlich keine Garantie dafür, nach der OP kontinent zu sein, aber schaden tut´s nicht.

Bewahr die Ruhe!

WernerE

----------


## rolando

Hallo WernerE,

wie soll er bei Deiner Aussage Ruhe bewahren?

Roland

----------


## rolando

Hallo Michael, 

mach Dir keinen Kopf, nach so kurzer Zeit braucht man noch nichts zu befürchten. Dauert halt alles seine Zeit und bei jedem geht's unterschiedlich voran.

LG
Roland

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Rolando!

Also da ich sehr kurzfristig bei einem OP Termin einspringen könnte hat sich das Training davor leider nur auf 10 Tage beschränkt. Ich habe aber die Vermutung dass das Ganze mit meiner bestehenden Binfegewebsschwäche zu tun hat. Ich werde da mal in einer Apotheke nachfragen obs da was homäopatisches gibt.
Die Panik ist nur deshalb da weil mein Operateur absolut sprachlos ist und sich das nicht erklären kann. Bin ja jung ....sportlich....und schlank......sollte also eigentlich sofort gehen....
Ich weiss im Moment nicht wie ich damit umgehen soll....
Der Operelateur rät übrigens in der ersten Woche post OP nicht Beckenbodentraining zu machen...

LG
Michael

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Michael,

dann hast Du absolut nichts vorzuwerfen. Mehr als 10 Tage vorher trainieren andere in der Regel auch nicht. Ich hatte nur noch mal nachgefragt, weil bei Dir die OP ohne großen Vorlauf kam. Hätte der Termin längerfristig festgestanden, hätten Dir sicherlich einige aus dem Forum den entsprechenden Rat erteilt. Aber so hast Du ja selbst drauf geachtet.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## mikevienna

Danke Dir Werner!

Heute hatte ich erste Fortschritte....Kann den Urin eine Zeit lang im Stehen halten und sogar ein bissi gehen.....Dann rinnts aber...der Muskel ist noch zu schwach.... Ich mach soviel Beckenbodentraining wie möglich.......Vorallem Koordinationsuebungen .....bis der Muskel nimma kann dann Entspannungsuebungen bis er wieder erholt ist und dann gehts weiter....natürlich darf ich nicht zu ungeduldig sein und übertreiben......

Hoffe ich kann Euch schon bald von Kontinenz berichten.

LG

Michael

----------


## mikevienna

Hallo Mitstreiter!

Mündlicher Bericht zur Histo heute sehr positiv:
T2c Gleason 7a mit 8% Gleason 4
Negative Samenblasen, Schnittränder und 20 Lymphknoten auch negativ......Sie sagen 90% dass ich es endgültig los bin....Na mal schauen..
Jetzt wäre alles super wenn da nicht die Inkontinenz wäre....Aber da sagen die alle dass das ganz sicher auch wird!

LG
Michael

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin zwar immer noch Inkontinent aber ich kann schon im Liegen und sitzen halten. Ich brauche in der Nacht nicht aufstehen. 
Da ich auch 1 Jahr lang total inkontinent war und dann das zweite Mal auf AHB war wurde mir gesagt das ich zuviel Übungen am Tag gemacht habe. Höchsten 2x am Tag 20 Minuten mehr sollten es nicht sein da die Muskeln sonst überfordert werden. Jetzt mache ich meine Übungen nur 1x und bin wenn ich zu Hause bleibe bin ich sehr zufrieden. 2 Einlagen am Tag. Nur bei Belastung klapps noch nicht. Da helfe ich mir mit einer Penisklemme oder mit einer Kondomurinale mit Beinbeutel.

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Michi1!

Das klingt nicht gerade aufbauend........Ich hoffe dass ich es schneller in den Griff bekomme.
Wegen Muskelüberforderung:
Da wäre eine Stellungnahme von Experten hier sehr hilfreich. Manche sagen soviel bis Erschöpfung Eintritt, andere sagen wie Michi1 schreibt nicht zu viel......
Könnte das auch mit dem Alter zusammenhängen.....je jünger desto mehr ist möglich weil die Erholung schneller geht.. ???????

Danke für Feedback....will soviel wie möglich machen um da schnell wieder raus zu kommen!

Beste Gruesse
Michael

----------


## Dieter1968

Hallo Michael, bin jetzt zwar kein Experte aber immerhin Betroffener und 6 Jahre älter als Du, und ich kann nur sagen Geduld, bei mir hat es auch ein par Wochen gedauert bis zum "dichtsein", hatte nach der OP eine 4 wöchige AHB, mit täglich Beckenbodentraining, ich habe immer dann das Beckenbodentraining beendet wenn ich kein Gefühl mehr für den Muskel hatte, mein Muskel war immer relativ schnell müde, trotzdem habe ich die AHB nahezu 100 Prozent dicht verlassen. Geduld und nicht selbst verrückt machen ,-))
alles Gute
Dieter

----------


## Michi1

Warst du auf keiner AHB. Dort sind Spezialisten die nichts anderes machen. Mich hat das Aufgebaut.Ich weiß nicht wie es in Östereich ist aber bei uns darf man 3 Jahre hintereinander nach Krebsdiagnose gehen.

----------


## mikevienna

Ich werde mal schauen wie es ist mit ahb ... Aber ich kann die Übungen auch zu Hause machen und zu einer stundenweise Physiotherapie gehen.....Da brauch ich dem System nicht in der Tasche hängen denke ich......

----------


## Michi1

Jeder wie er will. Für mich ist das so etwas wie Urlaub bei dem ich nichts bezahlen muss. Und deswegen werden deine Abgaben nicht höher. Ich wurde hier schon im Krankenhaus darauf aufmerksam gemacht und der Sozielberater hat neben meinem Krankenbett schon mit der Klinik telefoniert und den Termin ausgemacht. Es war eine Onkologische Klinik und die machen nichts anderes. Mir ist vor vielen Jahren einmal passiert das ich in einer angeblich guten Physio war und die haben sich erst eingelesen was sie mit mir machen sollen. War überhaupt nicht zufrieden damit.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Michael,

üben bis zur Erschöpfung schadet beim Beckenboden-/Schließmuskeltraining, ebenso zu kräftiges Anspannen. Du mußt ein "Feeling" für die Region da unten entwickeln. Mit Gewalt und hoher Intensität geht nix voran, da kommt es eher zu unerwünschten hinderlichen Verspannungen. 

Mehr Info's findest du z.B. hier: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...s8N2hGilfmv_eg

Viel Erfolg beim Üben und weiterhin gute Genesung

Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

moin michael,

ich hatte vor der OP nichts gemacht.
danach hatte ich 4 wochen (2 X die woche, je 1 std.) eine einzeltherapie bei einer schönen lady.
die hälfte der zeit war beratung.

es dauert im allgemeinen wohl 3 monate, bis man dicht ist.
bei mir ging es schneller.
*sei nicht so ungeduldig!*
es wird schon wieder.

gruss
hartmut

(nachtrag: ich musste 2 wochen nach RPE auf den ersten termin warten)

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Rolando!

Danke Dir für die Info. Werde also einen Gang zurück schalten!

LG
Michael

----------


## mikevienna

> moin michael,
> 
> ich hatte vor der OP nichts gemacht.
> danach hatte ich 4 wochen (2 X die woche, je 1 std.) eine einzeltherapie bei einer schönen lady.
> die hälfte der zeit war beratung.
> 
> es dauert im allgemeinen wohl 3 monate, bis man dicht ist.
> bei mir ging es schneller.
> *sei nicht so ungeduldig!*
> ...


Ja Ungeduld ist mein zweiter Name....Ich weiss......😂

----------


## buschreiter

Bloß nicht übertreiben...außerdem sollte man lernen, den richtigen Muskel zu betätigen. Braucht weniger Kraft als ein Lidschlag, also bitte nicht "Arschbacken zusammenkneifen ". Die Übungen haben übrigens rein gar nichts mit dem Beckenboden zu tun. Ein Beckenbodentraining ist vielmehr kontraproduktiv!!! Den richtigen Muskrl zu betätigen lernt man übrigens in der Reha (zumindest in Bad Wildungen Quellentalklinik). Gibt auch eine gute Broschüre, ich versuche die mal als PDF zu besorgen. 
Muskel eine Sekunde anspannen, 3 Sekunden lösen. Das 10 Mal..
Danach Muskel 3 Sekunden anspannen und 10 Sekunden lösen. Das 10 Mal
Danach 10 Sekunden anspannen und 10 Sekunden lösen. 10x

Das Programm höchstens 3 Mal am Tag! Und bitte von einem spezialisierten Physio zeigen lassen, wie man den richtigen Muskel erwischt. Sonst spannt man nämlich den Schließmuskel vom Darm an! Das bringt dann leider nix!

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

ein relativ gutes Anleitungsbuch gibt es von Ute Michaelis, Beckenbodentraining für Männer. Mir hat allerdings damals geholfen, die ersten Übungen unter Anleitung zu machen, damit man(n) ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt, worum es eigentlich geht.

----------


## Hartmut S

> ...außerdem sollte man lernen, den richtigen Muskel zu betätigen. Braucht weniger Kraft als ein Lidschlag, also bitte nicht "Arschbacken zusammenkneifen ". Die Übungen haben übrigens rein gar nichts mit dem Beckenboden zu tun. Ein Beckenbodentraining ist vielmehr kontraproduktiv!!! Den richtigen Muskrl zu betätigen lernt man übrigens in der Reha (zumindest in Bad Wildungen Quellentalklinik). Gibt auch eine gute Broschüre, ich versuche die mal als PDF zu besorgen. 
> Muskel eine Sekunde anspannen, 3 Sekunden lösen. Das 10 Mal..
> Danach Muskel 3 Sekunden anspannen und 10 Sekunden lösen. Das 10 Mal
> Danach 10 Sekunden anspannen und 10 Sekunden lösen. 10x


*Genau dieses Training habe ich auch angewendet!
*Deswegen eine halbe Stunde nur für die Beratung.
Gut, dass wir hier noch normale User haben.

Wenn du es hinterher richtig machst, entfällt die "vorab Prozedur".
Ich habe es damals im Forum gelesen, habe es aber nicht gemacht, weil mein Urologe sagte, vor der OP wäre es nicht sinnvoll, weil sich die Schließmuskeln verhärten.
Nicht gut für die OP. (??)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Reinhold2

> Die Übungen haben übrigens rein gar nichts mit dem Beckenboden zu tun. Ein Beckenbodentraining ist vielmehr kontraproduktiv!!!


Mein Gott, dann habe ich ja in der Reha alles falsch gemacht! In der Anleitung der Klinik steht also auch alles falsch: die schreiben ja was u.a. vom Anspannen des Beckenbodens!

==> Anm. d. Redaktion: Bild entfernt wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung

----------


## Heribert

Die Beckenbodenmuskulatur mit zu trainieren ist sicher nicht falsch, nur, den unteren Schließmuskel der Harnröhre erreicht man damit nicht.
Der *blaue Ratgeber Nr 17* gibt ab Seite 103 genau das wieder, was man in der Quellental-Klinik in Reinhardshausen lehrt. 

Wenn von Beckenbodentraining die Rede ist, wird das Kontinenztrainig für Frauen mit Blasenschwäche angesprochen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Reinhold2

> Wenn von Beckenbodentraining die Rede ist, wird das Kontinenztrainig für Frauen mit Blasenschwäche angesprochen.


Na ja... also weiter schreibt die Anleitung immer vom Anspannen des Beckenbodens. So habe ich das in der Reha von Morgens bis Abends gehört (und ich habe keine Geschlechtsumwandlung gemacht!) : "Beckenboden, Beckenboden". Da war nie die Rede vom Schließmuskel!

HIer weiter in der Anleitung: 

=> Anm. d. Moderation: Bild wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung entfernt

----------


## Heribert

Lies Dir einfach mal den besagten Ratgeber durch und betrachte zum Schluss die Referenzliste als Beweis. Zu den Bezeichnungen in der Anleitung will ich mich nicht äußern.

Die Harnröhre steht in keinem unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit der Beckenbodenmuskulatur, sie verläuft lediglich dadurch. Sie selbst besteht sowohl aus längs als auch aus quergestreifter Muskulatur und ist deshalb nur zum Teil willentlich beeinflussbar. Das geschieht, wenn Du den Harnfluss unterbrichst mit der quergestreiften Muskulatur. Die längsgestreifte Muskulatur ist vom Willen nicht beeinflussbar.

Heribert

----------


## rolando

Hallo an alle Körperbewussten,

Blasenschließmuskeln und Beckenboden sind zwar nicht dasselbe, arbeiten aber funktionell eng miteinander zusammen. Wer hier behauptet, dass er bei sich zwischen Anspannung beider Strukturen unterscheiden kann und dazu in der Lage ist, diese auch noch getrennt zu trainieren, ist schon mehr als tiefenentspannt und muss irgendwo von  einem indischen Yogi oder tantrischen Guru erleuchtet worden sein. 

Ob da nun Schließmuskel- oder Beckenbodentraining steht ist relativ unwichtig. Trainiert wird immer beides.

Roland

----------


## Heribert

Das sind die Behauptungen vieler Physiotherapeuten. Gehe zu Professor Ulrich Otto an der Quellental-Klinik und lasse Dir den Unterschied im videogestützen Biofeedback zeigen. Er hat schöne Filmchen darüber, was den Unterschied ausmacht.
Ich nehme an, Du hast die Passage im blauen Ratgeber auch noch nicht gelesen. Das dabei auch die Beckenbodenmuskulatur mit beteiligt wird, ist allerdings keine Frage.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## mikevienna

Cool ich halt mich an die gängigen Übungen...dass man Arschbacken und Bauch nicht anspannen darf ist mir eh klar....und dass es nur wenig Kraft braucht habe ich auch schon bemerkt.....im Stehen kann ich übrigens jetzt schon plötzlich ohne weiterem Zutun halten nach drei Tagen!!!!!! Scheint so dass ich gerade im Begriff der Yogi Erleuchtung bin😇

Gruss an Euch alle!!!!!

LG
Michael

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Michael,

das freut mich. So, wie Du das jetzt beschreibst, bist Du womöglich bald durch mit der Geschichte. Komisch ist, dass anfangs nichts (oder alles...) lief. Vielleich ist ja auch bei der Katheter-Entfernung Dein Schließmuskel derart strapaziert worden, dass er beleidigt war (sagt ein Laie).

Alles Gute und trink ordentlich. Ist wichtig.

WernerE

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Werner!

Naja das wird schon noch dauern....sobald ich gehe rinnt feucht warm in den Urinalkatheder......

Aber immerhin....

Es ist wirklich super in schweren Zeiten dieses tolle Forum und noch tollere Menschen dahinter zu haben.
DANKE!!!!!!!!!

LG an Euch alle
Michael

----------


## buschreiter

> Hy Werner!
> 
> Naja das wird schon noch dauern....sobald ich gehe rinnt feucht warm in den Urinalkatheter


Und auch das wird sich ändern...

----------


## buschreiter

> Das sind die Behauptungen vieler Physiotherapeuten. Gehe zu Professor Ulrich Otto an der Quellental-Klinik und lasse Dir den Unterschied im videogestützen Biofeedback zeigen. Er hat schöne Filmchen darüber, was den Unterschied ausmacht.
> Ich nehme an, Du hast die Passage im blauen Ratgeber auch noch nicht gelesen. Das dabei auch die Beckenbodenmuskulatur mit beteiligt wird, ist allerdings keine Frage.
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Die Filme habe ich auch gesehen. Man(n) sollte einfach, bei Bedarf, sich zeigen lassen, was da eigentlich passiert. Das unterstützt ein Körperbewusstsein, welches man später dann übrigens vermutlich nicht mehr braucht, da es unterbewusst funktioniert (was es ja auch soll).

----------


## mikevienna

> Und auch das wird sich ändern...


Ja hoffentlich........habe übrigens in tantrischer Erleuchtung die Einbildung zwischen Beckenboden und Schließmuskel unterscheiden zu können......

----------


## Levil13

Hallo Michael,

Auch ich hatte anfangs erhebliche Probleme, ich konnte den Wasserhahn einfach nicht zudrehen.
Als mich meine Frau und Familienangehörige freudig aus dem Krankenhaus abholten stand ich da und es lief und lief, im Krankenhaus hatten sie auch qualitativ schlechte Vorlagen denn ich hätte mir auch ein Blatt Dina -4 Papier zwischen die Beine klemmen können wäre nicht viel schlechter gewesen.
Der Moment war damals schlimm für mich.
Ich versuchte es mit aller Macht und viel zuviel Training, der Muskel machte schnell wieder schlapp.
Erst in der AHB in Bad Wildungen erlernte ich den Unterschied zwischen Beckenboden und Schließmuskel und das wichtigste Geduld walten zu lassen.
Schließlich wurde es von Tag zu Tag etwas besser und heute habe ich so gut wie keinerlei Probleme mehr, kann Joggen, Ski-fahren und traue mich auch mal mit drei Gläsern Bier in der Blase auf die Tanzfläche :-).

Du bist jetzt schon weiter als ich damals, habe Geduld, es wird.

Gruß  Markus

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Sehr gutes, ausführliches Programm zum Erreichen der Kontinenz: http://www.mediclin.de/Portaldata/2/...nkontinenz.pdf

Ich war zur AHB in der Müritz Klinik. Die haben es auch nicht besonders drauf. Zum Glück hatte ich mein eigenes Programm dabei. Aber Unterkunft, Essen, Parkplatz, Personal und WLAN waren gut.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## mikevienna

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> Auch ich hatte anfangs erhebliche Probleme, ich konnte den Wasserhahn einfach nicht zudrehen.
> Als mich meine Frau und Familienangehörige freudig aus dem Krankenhaus abholten stand ich da und es lief und lief, im Krankenhaus hatten sie auch qualitativ schlechte Vorlagen denn ich hätte mir auch ein Blatt Dina -4 Papier zwischen die Beine klemmen können wäre nicht viel schlechter gewesen.
> Der Moment war damals schlimm für mich.
> Ich versuchte es mit aller Macht und viel zuviel Training, der Muskel machte schnell wieder schlapp.
> Erst in der AHB in Bad Wildungen erlernte ich den Unterschied zwischen Beckenboden und Schließmuskel und das wichtigste Geduld walten zu lassen.
> Schließlich wurde es von Tag zu Tag etwas besser und heute habe ich so gut wie keinerlei Probleme mehr, kann Joggen, Ski-fahren und traue mich auch mal mit drei Gläsern Bier in der Blase auf die Tanzfläche :-).
> 
> ...


Hy Markus!

Danke Dir vielmals für die aufbauenden Worte. Es ist für mich eine grosse Erleichterung dass es bei Dir anfangs auch so wild war und jetzt wieder gut ist!!!!!!
Werde brav trainieren aber eben den richtigen Muskel anspannen.....das kann ich jetzt tatsächlich schon unterscheiden ....zumindest bilde ich mir das ein........

LG
Michael

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Wolfgang!

Nach dem Programm welches Du verlinkt hast gehe ich schon ein paar Tage vor und habe ganz gute Erfolge......Danke Dir dafür....
Ich glaube ich kann das auch ohne Hilfestellung schaffen...zumindest gebe ich mir mal 2 Wochen und dann sehe ich wieviel weitergeht!


LG
Michael

----------


## buschreiter

> Hy Markus!
> 
> Danke Dir vielmals für die aufbauenden Worte. Es ist für mich eine grosse Erleichterung dass es bei Dir anfangs auch so wild war und jetzt wieder gut ist!!!!!!
> Werde brav trainieren aber eben den richtigen Muskel anspannen.....das kann ich jetzt tatsächlich schon unterscheiden ....zumindest bilde ich mir das ein........
> 
> LG
> Michael


Der Physio kann das erfühlen...

----------


## mikevienna

Hab nächste Woche Termin bei Physio und werde mir das mal anschauen.....

----------


## rolando

@ Heribert:
  Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, dass sich der äußere Schließmuskel nicht isoliert kontrahieren lässt. Es spannen immer auch andere kleine Muskeln im Bereich des Beckenbodens im Sinne einer funktionellen Kette mit an.
  Deinen Hinweis auf das videogestützte endoskopische Bio-Feedback nehme ich dankend zur Kenntnis und stelle fest, dass diese visualisierte Darstellung lediglich den Schließvorgang der Harnröhre festhält, welche Muskeln dabei insgesamt aktiv sind, ist hierdurch noch nicht erfasst.
  Die allermeisten Übungen aus dem blauen Ratgeber, insbesondere diejenigen, welche eine unterschiedliche prozentuale Anspannung der Schließmuskulatur erfordern oder auch die, sich dem Harndrang möglichst lang zu widersetzten, funktionieren ohne Anspannung der gesamten funktionellen Kette nicht.

  Unterschiede im Kontinenztraining bei Weiblein und Männlein ergeben sich aus den verschiedenen anatomischen Gegebenheiten (Harnröhrenlänge und Verlauf, Stellung der Harnblase im kleinen Becken und deren Veränderung z.B. durch Uterusabsenkung, abweichende Bindegewebsstrukturen,) und der Tatsache, dass Frauen durch Schwangerschaft und Geburt anderen Belastungen unterliegen als Männer.

  So gestaltet sich das Kontinenztraining bei Frauen insgesamt umfangreicher, vielfältiger und intensiver, da weit mehr Strukturen aus dem Gleichgewicht geraten sein können als bei Männern.





> Wenn von Beckenbodentraining die Rede ist, wird das Kontinenztrainig für Frauen mit Blasenschwäche angesprochen.


Einen grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen den Trainingsanleitungen beider Geschlechter sehe ich weiterhin nicht. 
Man sollte als übergeordneten Begriff vielleicht besser den Ausdruck Kontinenztraining verwenden als von Beckenbodentrainig zu sprechen.

Roland

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Roland, 
der bereits öfter zitierte Prof. Otto hat anhand von Versuchen bei Männern die übliche Anspannungsübungen des Beckenbodentrainings mit videogestütztem Biofeedback und gezielten Anspannungsübungen der Harnröhre in Vergleich gezeigt, um uns die Unterschiede dieser Übungen vorzuführen. Das war mir auch neu, aber wie vorgeführt anatomisch verständlich.

Wie ich oben schon bemerkte, wird dabei selbstredend auch die Beckenbodenmuskulatur mit beansprucht. Von einem isolierten Training der quergestreiften Harnröhrenmuskulatur war nicht die Rede. Das ist bei mir zwar schon 10 Jahre her, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sich an diesem Vorgang etwas wesentlich geändert haben sollte.

Er hat übrigen auch per Video gezeigt was passieren kann, wenn der Operateur beim Abtrennen der Harnröhre zu großzügig verkürzt, was besonders bei übergroßer Pratata zwar selten ist, aber vorkommen kann.
Beschwere Dich bei Prof. Otto, der einigen Physiotherapeuten vorwarf, diesen feinen Unterschied nicht zu kennen.

Entschuldige bitte, sonst hätte ich diese Aussage nicht gemacht. 


> Das sind die Behauptungen vieler Physiotherapeuten


Heribert

----------


## ManniB

Hallo Mike,
nun sind ein paar Tage nach der OP vorbei. Meine OP war am 10.11.2015 in Gronau. Sieben Tage später fuhr mich meine Frau ca. 250 km nach Hause (mit einem Stop an einer Raststätte). Aber als ich drei Tage später zum zweiten Termin bei einem Physik... selbst fahren wollte - was ich mir zutraute - regnete es schrecklich, ich musste schnell und fand unterwegs keine unbeachtete Ecke irgendwo in der nächtlichen Stadt  - so lief ich über - im Auto über den Sitz, vor dem Auto auch noch ( war schon sehr erschreckend ). Den Termin nahm ich nicht mehr wahr.
Danach hatte ich eine ambulante AHB. Es kam bis heute nie mehr zu so einer Situation.  Das sollte Mut machen.
Ich hatte zwar mit einem ebook (sehr bekannt/Standart) vorher geübt, aber das waren eben Trockenübungen.  Falls Interesse fragen Sie nach.
Heute bin ich zu 99 kontinent. Aber ich schaue zur Seite beim Husten und auch beim Aussteigen aus meinem Auto achte ich auf bestimmte Beinhaltungen, damit auch keine 5-10 Tropfen abgehen. Muss ja nicht sein.

LG
Manni

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Manni,

zur Sicherheit eine Weithalsflasche ins Seitenfach des Autos deponieren. Dann gehts zur Not auch wärend der Fahrt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Manni!

Ja wenn ich schon soweit wäre wie Du nach der OP.......aber was solls ich muß üben und üben....habe auch kleine Vortschritte...kann jetzt sogar schon ein bissi gehen ohne zu rinnen ;-)
Ich glaube es wird aber sicher noch ein paar Wochen dauern bis ich wie es so schön heißt sozial kontinent bin........


LG
Michael

----------


## mikevienna

Achja die HISTO ist jetzt auch da:
pT2c, Gleason 3+4 (8% Gleason 4), pN0,R0,L0,V0
Es wurden 24! Lymphknoten entnommen...alle waren negativ.

Zwei Sachen in der Beurteilung beunruhigen mich aber:
1, Fokaler Befall von Perineuralscheiden
2, Tumorvolumen 4,25 ml

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand Infos geben bezüglich Prognose....

Danke Euch und wünsche einen schönen Abend!

Michael

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Michael,

es sieht so aus, dass einige Experten nicht online sind. Konrad ist heute in Urlaub gefahren. Vielleicht meldet er sich morgen. Und Ralf ist wohl zu einer BPS-Tagung unterwegs? Aber Georg ist aktiv, wie ich gerade sehe. Nachfolgend habe ich für Dich mal ein bißchen zum zwischenzeitlichen Schmökern hinterlegt:

http://www.prostata-sh.info/index.php/info/show/id/2803

http://www.urologielehrbuch.de/prostatakarzinom_02.html

https://www.prostata.de/wissen/prost...statakarzinoms

http://www.prostata-sh.info/index.php/info/show/id/2466

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa.../dia_tvol.html

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ml/dia_pv.html

Die Historie stellt sich doch garnicht so ungünstig dar, nachdem alle Lymphknoten tumorfrei waren. Kennst Du das Volumen der entfernten Prostata?

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass sich der demnächst gemessene PSA-Wert im nicht meßbaren Bereich bewegt und da noch lange verharrt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Michael,

ich denke es gibt Experten hier im Forum die das besser können als ich. Aber erstmal von meiner Seite: mit einem Befall der Perineuralscheiden muss man bei einem Gleason 3+4 immer rechnen, ich habe das bei diesem Gleason Score fast immer so gesehen. Wie dies die Prognose beeinflusst ist wie vieles kontrovers, ich würde mir aber keine Sorgen machen. Notfalls suche ich eine Studie raus die sagt dies wäre völlig wertlos für eine Prognose, daran kann ich mich dunkel erinnern. Die Größe des Tumorvolumens ist auch wenig relevant, die Prostata ist ja raus. 

Ansonsten sieht es doch sehr gut aus, keine Lymphknotenmetastasen trotz erweiterter Lymphadenektomie, keine positiven Schnittränder etc.

Dein Arzt wird Dich anstrahlen und sagen: kuriert! 

Ich bin da vorsichtiger und sage nur: am Krebs stirbst Du bestimmt nicht.

Georg

----------


## mikevienna

Danke Dir vielmals. Die Infos sind leider eh wie ich dachte. Beides nicht super.....Aber wie Du schreibst muss man jetzt mal abwarten.......

LG
Michael

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Georg!

Ich danke Dir vielmals für Deine Einschätzung und hoffe dass Deine Prognose eintrifft!!!!!!


LG
Michael

----------


## rolando

Hallo Heribert,

  hier noch ein paar letzte Anmerkungen meinerseits.

  Ich war ebenfalls schon bei einem Vortrag von Prof. Dr. U. Otto und fand seine Ausführungen über Anatomie, Funktion und Interaktion im urogenitalen Trakt durchaus interessant, einleuchtend und  zutreffend. Bei der praktischen Umsetzung seiner theoretischen Erkenntnisse ergeben sich aus physiotherapeutischer Sicht aber keine wesentlichen Unterschiede zu den von anderen Reha-Einrichtungen angebotenen Übungsprogrammen zum Kontinenztraining.  Alle vernünftigen Übungsanleitungen beinhalten sowohl Übungen bei denen eher Körperwahrnehmung und fein dosierte Muskelanspannung gefragt sind, als auch komplexere Aufgaben bei denen Bewegungsabläufe und Koordination unter bestmöglicher Beibehaltung der Kontinenz trainiert werden.

  Im 2. Teil seines Vortrags beschäftigte sich Prof. Otto mit dem Thema Impotenz/erektile Dysfunktion nach Prostata-OP und Bestrahlung. Auch hier waren seine theoretischen  Ausführungen gut nachzuvollziehen und plausibel. Bei der praktischen Umsetzung zur Verbesserung oder Behebung einer Impotenz blieben seine Äußerungen eher andeutend und vage, indem er sinngemäß etwa formulierte, man werde bei einer Reha in seiner Einrichtung schon sehen, was die Physiotherapeutinnen noch so aus einem rauskitzeln könnten.

  Ich glaube auch hier wird in der Quellentalklinik bei der praktischen Umsetzung abermals nur mit Wasser gekocht.

Insgesamt hatte ich den Eindruck, dass Prof. Otto mit seinem Vortrag auch ein wenig Werbung in eigener Sache machen wollte, unterlegt mit der subtilen Botschaft kompetenter zu sein als andere Reha-Einrichtungen. In diesem Sinne verstehe ich auch seine Bemerkung zur fehlenden Sachkenntnis mancher Physiotherapeuten, frei nach dem Motto  bei uns erhalten  Sie eine qualifizierte Therapie, woanders ist dies nicht immer gewährleistet.

Ich zweifle keinesfalls an den fachlichen Aussagen von Herrn Prof. Otto und denke auch, dass in der  der Quellentalklinik innovativ und qualifiziert gearbeitet wird, aber eben nicht mit dem Anspruch auf Exklusivität.

Roland

----------


## mikevienna

Hallo liebes Forum!

Ich habe nun den ersten PSA Wert 6 Wochen nach OP welcher leider 0.02 ist...jetzt fangen die Sorgen so richtig an....wie seht ihr das?

LG
Michael

----------


## Georg_

Ich sehe das so, dass man sich überhaupt keine Sorgen machen muss. Erst wenn der Wert zielstrebig gegen und über 0,1 steigt kann man von einem Rezidiv ausgehen.

Viele PSA Tests liefern erst ab 0,03 genaue Werte.

Georg

----------


## mikevienna

Lieber Georg!

Du bist ein Ruhepohl.....Ich danke Dir auch im Namen aller anderer fuer Deine unermüdliche Hilfestellung!

Beste Gruesse
Michael

----------


## Michi1

Auch ich habe vom  Labor schon zweimal einen Wert bekommen der heißt: kleiner 0,07.

----------


## mikevienna

Hallo !

Was mich stutzig macht ist dass Urologe da bei einem anderen Thema schreibt:

Nicht ganz korrekt - das Prostatakarzinom war nie weg, denn dann hätte PSA < 0.01 sein müssen....

das bezieht sich zwar auf eine PostOP plus Bestrahlung aber beunruhigt mich denoch. Vielleicht kann Urologe fs dazu Stellung nehmen.

Danke und beste Gruesse
Michael Lisner

----------


## Georg_

Michael,

ob das Labor wirklich unter 0,01 messen konnte? Dies müsste ein ultrasensitiver PSA Test sein, der nicht überall angeboten wird. Meist ist mit 0,01 Schluss und in diesem Bereich auch schon etwas ungenau. Daher würde ich keinen großen Unterschied zwischen 0,01 und 0,02 sehen.

Wie ich gelesen habe, bleibt bei etwa 10% der Operationen etwas gesundes Prostatagewebe zurück. Wenn Du nervenschonend operiert wurdest so ist dies besonders wahrscheinlich. In diesem Fall wird der PSA Wert irgendwo unter 0,1 stehen bleiben und nicht weiter ansteigen.

Wenn Du vermutest die 0,02 sind ein Vorbote eines Rezidivs, so musst Du trotzdem in Ruhe abwarten ob der PSA Wert auf und über 0,1 steigt. Vorher kann das keiner sagen. Am besten ist man vergisst ...

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Zum Thema Rezidiv hat LowRoad eine Übersetzung eines Interviews mit Oliver Sator eingestellt. Daraus hatte ich die 10% entnommen, die noch gesundes Prostatagewebe nach der Operation haben.

Georg

----------


## mikevienna

Lieber Georg!

Danke für die Antwort. Wie Du schon schreibst gibts da nur abwarten. Ich messe im Jänner nach einem weiteren Monta wieder. vor OP war die Verdoppelungszeit ja leider unter 2 Monaten.
Das heißt wenn da was übrig ist würde das dann höchstwahrscheinlich schon anzeigen.

LG
Michael

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich habe nun den ersten PSA Wert 6 Wochen nach OP welcher leider 0.02 ist...


0.02 ng/ml PSA nach RPE ist durchaus normal, etwa wenn wegen der Nerverhaltung 
etwas gesundes Prostatagewebe stehengeblieben ist. Das macht man ja nur, wenn 
im MRT genügend Abstand zwischen den Nervenbahmen und dem Tumor sichtbar war.

Ein so tiefer PSA-Wert allein ist also kein Grund zur Sorge. Erst der zweite Wert mag 
Sorgen rechtfertigen, wenn ein Anstieg stattgefunden hätte, und ernsthafte Sorgen
gäbe es, wenn die dritte Messung diesen Anstieg bestätigte und dabei eine kurze
Verdoppelungszeit errechnet würde.

Rundung bei tiefen Werten:
Ein Anstieg von 0.02 auf 0.03 kann wegen der Rundungen sowohl eine
Verdoppelung darstellen z.B. von 0.017 auf 0.034 
als auch so gut wie nichts, nämlich von 0.024 auf 0.025, entsprechend 4%.
Man überlege, wie viel aussagerkräftiger schon ein Anstieg von 0.04 auf 0.06 sei!


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Muggelino

Bei solchen mickrigen PSA-Werten von 0,02 oder 0,03 frage ich mich (und jetzt euch:-), ob man davon ausgehen kann, dass das PSA immer absolut gleichmässig im Blut verteilt ist, oder ob es da nicht auch mal Schwankungen geben kann. 
Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass man aus der gleichen Blutprobe unterschiedliche Werte ermitteln könne. Vielleicht spielt auch noch eine Rolle, ob das Blut 2 oder 5 Stunden nach Entnahme untersucht wird, was ja auch mal schwanken kann, wenn die im Labor grad Weihnachtsfeier haben.
Mein Urologe spricht immer nur vom 0,0-Bereich, die 2. Ziffer hinterm Komma "solle man nicht überbewerten".

Detlef

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Konrad!

Ja da hast Du recht bezüglich Aussagekraft der ersten beiden Werte. Ich hoffe dass das nur von gutartigem Gewebe kommt. Auch mein Operateur geht davon aus dass sich der Wert auf diesem Niveau stabilisieren sollte.
Aber Du als Meister der PSA Algorithmen weißt dass das trügerische "ist ja nur" keine Relevanz hat ;-)
Also zurück lehnen und weiter messen!
Mein Urologe erwähnte was von einer möglichen Chemo nebst Bestrahlung falls der Wert klar erkennbar in den Bereich 0,1 steigt.......was haltet Ihr davon, leitliniengerecht ist es ja nicht......

Danke und bis bald
Michael

----------


## Georg_

Michael,

wenn der PSA Wert stetig auf 0,1 steigt kann man schon eine Bestrahlung bei 0,1 machen und muss nicht auf 0,2 warten wie die Leitlinie vorsieht. Die frühere Bestrahlung soll etwas besser wirken. Allerdings sollte zu diesem Zeitpunkt zumindest die Kontinenz wieder hergestellt sein, nach der Bestrahlung wird es häufig dann nichts mehr.

Die frühe Chemo wird oft in Publikationen auf Basis der CHAARTED und STAMPEDE Studien empfohlen. Bei genauerer Analyse konnte eine Wirkung aber nur bei Vorliegen von Knochenmetastasen nachgewiesen werden. Entsprechend sind die amerikanischen NCCN Guidelines jetzt formuliert.

Georg

----------


## mikevienna

Danke für die Info. Nachdem bisher ja keine Knochenmetastasen nachgewiesen sind werde ich also mal abwarten und wenns blöd kommt halt bestrahlen.....jetzt hoffe ich mal dass es so bleibt!
und ab auf den Ergometer......

----------


## Hvielemi

> .
> Mein Urologe spricht immer nur vom 0,0-Bereich, die 2. Ziffer hinterm Komma "solle man nicht überbewerten".





> Aber Du ... weißt dass das trügerische "ist ja nur" keine Relevanz hat ;-)


Nein, überbewerten sollte man die 2. Ziffer hinter dem Komma sicher nicht, 
ebensowenig wie die 2. Ziffer vor dem Komma. 
Überbewerten sollte man nie etwas.


Man stelle sich einen beschwerdefreien Älteren Herrn vor mit 50ng/ml PSA.
Schlimm?

Klar, wenn er eine VZ von drei Monaten hat, wäre der PSA in drei Jahren
ohne Therapie bei über 200'000. Wäre.
Hat er aber einen 'Alterskrebs' mit VZ von drei Jahren, liegt er in drei Jahren 
bei 100, auch ohne Therapie.

Hat er nur einen Tausendstel,  also 0.05ng/ml mit VZ von drei Monaten, 
kommt er in den drei Jahren immerhin auf 150, ein Jahr später auf 1'200.


Nicht der PSA-Wert macht die entscheidende Aussage über die Aggressivität
der Krankheit, sondern die Progression, die sich nunmal exponentiell verhält, 
weswegen die Verdoppelungszeit ein gutes Mass der Dinge ist.


Schaut mal, wie schnell man von der zweiten Ziffer hinter nach 
zwei Ziffern vor dem Komma gelangen kann:

__Datum____PSA__VZ über 1, 2, 4 und 8 Messperioden

28.08.13
0.02
∞
∞
--
--

04.10.13
0.03
0.17
0.28
∞
--

18.10.13
0.04
0.09
0.14
0.30
--

29.10.13
0.05
0.09
0.09
0.18
--

19.11.13
0.05
∞
0.27
0.17
--

17.12.13
0.05
∞
∞
0.28
0.73

14.01.14
0.07
0.16
0.32
0.30
0.30

04.02.14
0.08
0.30
0.20
0.40
0.25

17.02.14
0.07
--
∞
0.51
0.26

11.03.14
0.09
0.17
0.56
0.27
0.27

18.03.14
0.10
0.13
0.15
0.34
0.31

15.04.14
0.22
0.07
0.07
0.13
0.22

13.05.14
0.31
0.16
0.09
0.11
0.18

12.06.14
1.73
0.03
0.05
0.06
0.09

16.06.14
1.85
0.11
0.04
0.06
0.09

30.06.14
3.89
0.04
0.04
0.05
0.07

14.07.14
5.56
0.07
0.05
0.04
0.06 







Im Beispiel oben, das den Beginn der Kastrationsresistenz zeigt,
 hatte ich über alle Werte eine VZ von 0.11 Jahren.
In einem weiteren Jahr wäre ich etwa bei 3'000 gelandet.
Das war schon nach den ersten vier Messungen absehbar!
Trotz einer Null in der ersten Stelle nach dem Komma.
(Das kurze Verharren bei 0.05 war dank Ergänzung der ADT mit Casodex)


Und dann gibt es selten mal Verläufe, die sich z.B. bei 1ng/ml stabilisieren
und jeder zehntausendste Krebs löst sich in einer Spontanremission auf.
Soll man etwa hoffen, gerade nicht Fall Nr. 9999 oder 10001 zu sein?
So'n Quatsch! 
Aber manche Urologen verzapfen das täglich...

Konrad

----------


## mikevienna

Ja das hoffen auf den Lotto Treffer....
Auch ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass die Urologen nicht besonders interessiert sind an den Verdoppelungszeiten.
Ich hätte da noch eine Frage:
Ich hatte in der Histo 8% Gleason 4 Anteil (0.3cm3) der Rest war Gleason 3. Trotzdem hatte ich eine Verdoppelung von knapp zwei Monaten vor OP was bei den hohen Werten ja zum Großteil vom G3 stammen müsste. 
Kann es sein dass sich ein Gleason3 so aggressiv verhält und gibt es einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen Verdoppelung und Gleason ?

LG
Michael

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Konrad,

die Geschichte mit den VZ ist mir bekannt. 
Sie basiert ja darauf, dass die gemessenen Werte exakt dem Wachstum des Tumors entsprechen. Daran habe ich jedoch leichte Zweifel, insbesondere wenn sie im Bereich knapp über der Messgrenze liegen.
Zu oft sehe ich hier oder auf myprostate schwankende Werte und verwunderte Reaktionen, dass sie auch sinken können. Mein eigener PSA-Verlauf der letzten 1,5 Jahre ist ja ein extremes Beispiel für oszillierende Werte (ohne Therapie!).
Nicht jeder hat so einen "mustergültigen" PSA-Verlauf wie du. 




> Hat er nur einen Tausendstel,  also 0.05ng/ml mit VZ von drei Monaten, 
> kommt er in den drei Jahren immerhin auf 150, ein Jahr später auf 1'200.


Ich errechne nach 3 Jahren 204,8 und nach 4 Jahren 3276,8. Mach ich einen Fehler?




> Überbewerten sollte man nie etwas.


Das denk ich auch immer, wenn ich diesen blöden Spruch höre! :-)
Während der ADT sprang mein PSA innerhalb von 3 Monaten von 0,02 auf 0,22. Ich hatte wohl schon hier mitgelesen und erschrak fast zu Tode. Eine Verelffachung in 3 Monaten! Ich wähnte mich der Resistenz nahe. Nur 5 Wochen später war er wieder bei 0,02, ohne dass was geändert wurde. 
Die grausame Zwangsläufigkeit einer Exponentialfunktion ist also nicht immer gegeben.

Detlef

----------


## mikevienna

Ich hatte  vor OP von 2.05 bis 12 innerhalb von 18 Monaten eine annähernd "perfekte" Exponenzielle Kurve....leider.....

----------


## mikevienna

Hallo Forum!

Ich melde mich nun mal wieder mit ausgezeichneten Nachrichten.
PSA heute 2, 5 Montae nach OP bei <0,01 also unterhalb Nachweisgrenze.
Kontinenz ist weitestgehend wieder hergestellt auch Sport geht wieder!
Potenz zirka 50% da muß noch mehr kommen.......
Ansonsten jeden Tag 1 Stunde Sport wie vor OP!!!!!

LG
Michael

----------


## tomaso

Hi Michael,
ich freu mich riesig für dich. Das hört sich gut an.

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Tomaso!

Danke Dir!

LGM

----------


## uwes2403

Moin nach Wien,

liest sich gut.....weitermachen !!  :-)

Uwe

----------


## mikevienna

Yesssssss Mister!

----------


## mikevienna

Hallo liebes Forum!

Ich melde mich wieder einmal mit aktuellen guten News:
PSA Messung 15.03 <0,01

Hoffe das bleibt noch lange so!

Allen einen schönen Tag und liebe Grüße aus Wien
Michael

----------


## buschreiter

Das ist doch sehr erfreulich...
Alles Gute und schöne Tage

Gruß Achim

----------


## mikevienna

Danke Dir.

----------


## mikevienna

Hallo liebe Mitkämpfer!

Ich habe wieder einmal super erfreuliche Nachrichten:
Aktueller PSA 8,5 Monate nach RPE nach wie vor <0,01!!!!!!!
Weiterhin jeden Tag Sport mit einem schielenden Auge Richtung Marathon...Halbmarathon geht schon easy.......

LG
Michael

----------


## uwes2403

sehr schön......dann lauf' mal schön :-)

----------


## daniela3

ich wünsche dir dass es weiterhin so bleibt!

----------


## mikevienna

Danke Dir Uwe!

----------


## mikevienna

Danke Dir Daniela!

----------


## Arne80

Alles Gute zum neuen, nicht messbaren PSA-Wert! So kann es wahrscheinlich gerne weitergehen?  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## mikevienna

Ja genau so solls weitergehen. No Prostate no PSA.........
Danke Dir Arne und alles Gute

Michael

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber michael,

auch ich wollte dir zu deinem psa gratulieren.

sorry, ich war in den letzten wochen  zu nervös.
hatte mit mir selber zu viel "am hut"

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## mikevienna

Cool danke lieber Hartmut!

LG

Michael

----------


## mikevienna

Meine lieben Mitstreiter!

Neuer PSA ist da und nach wie vor <0,01!

Yessssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LG
Michael

----------


## uwes2403

Schick... :-)

So mach' mal weiter...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## mikevienna

Ja danke Dir!

LG
Michael

----------


## Franzlxaver

Sehr schön. Freu dich enstprechend ;-)

----------


## mikevienna

Das tu ich.....Vorallem weil immer mit dem Hintergedanken dass es möglicherweise kein dauerhafter Zustand ist.....Aber hoffentlich schon!!!!!!

----------


## nomade

Der Hintergedanke ist bei jedem von uns da, aber er tritt nach einiger Zeit mehr nach hinten – wenn der PSA unten bleibt.

In den Vordergrund tritt zumindest bei mir die Freude, dass ich wieder alles machen kann, was mir Spaß macht: wandern, mit dem Fahrrad offroad fahren, tauchen…
Da war doch noch was? Richtig, der Sex! Da brauche ich derzeit noch Hilfsmittel, aber die braucht man beim Tauchen ja bekanntlich auch ;-)

----------


## mikevienna

Lieber Nomaden!

Ja das ist eine vorteilhafter Betrachtung und stimmt so. Mich zermürbend die Messungen trotzdem......Aber ich kann daran eh nix ändern......

----------


## Michi1

An die vierteljhrliche Messung denke ich nur wenn ich es hier lese oder wenn ich im Wartezimmer vom Urologen sitze. Sonst verschwende ich keine Gedanken daran mehr. Schon das 5. Mal <0,07.

----------


## mikevienna

Das beste Weihnachtsgeschenk: weiter PSA <0,01!!!!!!!!!!
LG
Michael

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Michael,

es freut mich für Dich. Dann solltest Du wohl besser nur noch halbjährlich die Werte ermitteln lassen.

Ein ruhiges Wochenende mit leuchtenden Kerzen zur Weihnachtszeit wünsche ich Dir.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir wurde jetzt das 6. Mal <0,07 gemessen und ab jetzt nur noch halbjährliche Messung. Wird ein schönes Weihnachten und ein noch schöneres neues Jahr.

----------


## mikevienna

Danke Dir vielmals. Auch Dir und allen Anderen ein schönes Fest!
LG
Michael

----------


## mikevienna

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> es freut mich für Dich. Dann solltest Du wohl besser nur noch halbjährlich die Werte ermitteln lassen.
> 
> Ein ruhiges Wochenende mit leuchtenden Kerzen zur Weihnachtszeit wünsche ich Dir.
> 
> Gruß Harald


Danke Dir und auch Dir eine feine Zeit.....die Kerzen werden besonders schön leuchten!

----------


## mikevienna

Hallo Allerseits!

Auch diesmal PSA <0.01.......so soll's bis zum Ableben aus Altersschwäche bleiben😁😁😁😁😁
LG
Michael

----------


## Darkdiver

Ich habe einen Gleason von 5 in der Biopsie gehabt, also 3+5 = 8 und bei mir wurden nach dem PSMA PET/CT keine Metastasen gefunden. Ich bleibe noch entspannt und optimistisch. Versuche es auch. Obwohl genau dieser herd bei mir Kapselüberschreitend war breche ich nicht in Panik aus sondern gehe es einfach an. 

Viele Grüsse
Eric

----------


## mikevienna

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe seit etwa einer Woche ein kleines Schmerzproblem und wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand das kennt.

Seit etwa einer Woche habe ich den ganzen Tag leichte druckabhängige Schmerzen im Penis gefühlt entlang der Harnröhre austrahlend bis in Blase und Hoden. Es ist kein stärker Schmerz eher dumpf und wenn ich dann bewusst am Schmerzpunkt drücke ist da wieder fast nix. Urinieren macht gar keine Schmerzen. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Gefühl als nach der OP der Katheder drin war......kennt das wer.....

LG und beste Grüße

Michael

----------


## mikevienna

Liebes Forum!

Schmerzproblem hat sich wieder erledigt....Viele Dinge kommen und gehen halt!
Neuer PSA von heute: <0.01 !!!!!

Das freut und jetzt hab ich einen schönen Sommer vor mir!

Alles gute Euch allen

Michael

----------


## Hartmut S

. . . . . . und eine schöne Fußball WM!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Ist ja langweilig mit Deinen Werten..... :-)

Einen tollen Sommer wünsche ich Dir.

Uwe

----------


## mikevienna

> Ist ja langweilig mit Deinen Werten..... :-)
> 
> Einen tollen Sommer wünsche ich Dir.
> 
> Uwe


Ich kann ganz gut mit dem Thrill alle 3 Monate leben...mehr brauch ich für meine schwachen Nerven nicht...... 
lg
michael

PS: Auch Dir eine schöne Zeit!

----------


## buschreiter

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Der schönste Moment war, als der Uro sagte, halbjährlich Messen reicht jetzt...

----------


## mikevienna

So und wieder ist der PSA unter 0,01...vielleicht kann ich auch bald halbjährig messen...mal sehen was der URO sagt...

Lieben Gruß an Alle
Michael

----------


## mikevienna

Meine Lieben!

Um wieder mal etwas durchaus Positives zu posten:

PSA wieder <0,01......

Frohe Feiertage und alles Gute allen Mitlesern

Michael

----------


## uwes2403

Na prima....dann Mal entspannte Feiertage....
Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

> 01.11.2016 RPE PT2C Gleason 3+4 7a 8% Gleason 4


. . . . und nun "PSA wieder <0,01......"

Das ist doch irgendwie geil, du lieber cooler.

Spaß bei Seite, 
du bist einer der Wenigen, die es geschafft haben.
Das sage ich nun einmal so, . . . Du Cooler Typ  :L&auml;cheln: , 
neee, sicherlich eher lieber *Mensch* . . . 

Alles ist gut, lieber Michael!

Ich bin noch nicht so in Weihnachtsstimmung.
Die Glückwünsche  kommen später.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## mikevienna

Danke Dir lieber Uwe!!!!

----------


## mikevienna

> . . . . und nun "PSA wieder <0,01......"
> 
> Das ist doch irgendwie geil, du lieber cooler.
> 
> Spaß bei Seite, 
> du bist einer der Wenigen, die es geschafft haben.
> Das sage ich nun einmal so, . . . Du Cooler Typ , 
> neee, sicherlich eher lieber *Mensch* . . . 
> 
> ...


Naja cool bin ich nicht so......aber ich hoffe wirklich mit einem blauen Auge (die Potenz hat doch sehr gelitten........) davon gekommen zu sein. 
Was Weihnachten betrifft.....ich bin kein Fan der ganzen Aktion und somit auch nicht in entsprechender Stimmung.
Ich wünsche Dir trotzdem frohe Feiertage!

LGM

----------


## mikevienna

Liebes Forum!

Einmal wieder eine sehr erfreuliche Meldung .
PSA weiter unter Nachweisgrenze


Ganz liebe Grüße 

Michael

----------


## buschreiter

> Liebes Forum!
> 
> Einmal wieder eine sehr erfreuliche Meldung .
> PSA weiter unter Nachweisgrenze
> 
> 
> Ganz liebe Grüße 
> 
> Michael


Bestens! Herzlichen Glückwunsch

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, cool!  :L&auml;cheln: 
Alles Gute weiterhin!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Berema

TOP...alles gute !!!

----------


## mikevienna

Danke Euch allen!

LG
Michael

----------

